# abf crank pulley: bbm, ecs, eurosport?



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm looking for opinions on which crank pulley to use on my aba/16v. There are 3 options I can think of:

*Option 1: ABA crank pulley modified to fit*
- BBM sells one of these for $149.99, here.
- I could bring my oem aba pulley to the machine shop and have them do it for less than BBM wants.
*Option 2: Lightweight underdrive 1.8t pulley*
- About the same price as the BBM aba pulley, but these are lightweight and smaller in diameter. I've been reading mixed reviews on underdrive pulleys. I'm not worried about the money since I'll have to spend it one way or another. I just want to know if this is good for the motor or not.
*Option 3: Lightweight non-underdrive 1.8t pulley*
- Same as option 2, but non-underdrive. ECS sells a nice one of these.
thanks


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

the 1.9L TDI pully is also a choice.
Wizard-of-Od sells them for like $75+shipping i think.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

The TDI pulley is huuuge! That would overdrive the accessories by probably 20% or more! I doubt it would clear the timing belt cover either.
I'd be interested to see a pic of this installed. It would be a cool way to get more speed from a supercharger without using a tiny pulley.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

Well to help you with your choice, you can not use an under drive pulley on a Supercharger because it will undrive the Charger itself causing it to make less boost in return less power, so now you have two options lol, you can have your ABA stock pulley milled down 5.5mm and have a new center ring installe but if you do this be sure to find a good machinist, I think BBM does these, or you can get there Forged pulley as well. best on which way you decide.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: abf crank pulley: bbm, ecs, eurosport? (goofydug)*

1.8t Pulleys have a different offset due to the oil pump drive chain on the front of the block vs the 058 style block.
Here is a pic of the 1.8t on the left vs my modified ABA on the right. Both have ~ the same diameter.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not running a SC so I'll be ok with the underdrive.
BBM sells their modified aba pulley for 16v/aba motors, and they say it's also perfect for 1.8t motors. This lead me to believe 1.8t pulleys would work on a 16v/aba. 
Thanks for the pic sdezego, it looks like i'll have to do some more research. I have an ECS crank pulley showing up today, I'll have to measure it and compare it to my aba pulley.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_...
BBM sells their modified aba pulley for 16v/aba motors, and they say it's also perfect for 1.8t motors. This lead me to believe 1.8t pulleys would work on a 16v/aba.

From BBM's website
"_COMMENTS:
Yields the correct belt offset on an 8V engine when running the thicker 16V timing belt and 16V head. Also for use when doing a 1.8T swap with ABA 2.0L accessories and bracket. _"
They are suggesting this will work on a 1.8t *IF* use the ABA accessory brackets. Mainly for Hybrid swaps.
This would in effect just space the serp belt out further.
If you check my project thread in my sig, you can see how I modified the ABA, which I feel is the best way to mod it. I am not one for the "pressed in centering pipe".
I know of others who bought/had the Eurosport (iirc or maybe it was another brand) pulley for the ABA and there was enough meat on the back to just shave it down w/o any need to worry about the centering hub, since that remained. Obviously with this and with the BBM and other custom made ones, you lose the Harmonic Dampener which I was not willing to give up.
I suppose you might be able to use the/a 1.8t one, but you would need to create a hubcentric spacer (much like a hubcentric wheel spacer), to shim the pulley out. I have a larger pic of the one above that show the diff on the ruler to be about 6.5mm
Shawn


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I believe the AEB 1.8T uses the same pulley as the ABF, as it has the old style block with external water pump.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

I was going to add that, but I have never verified myself. I had an Alt bracket from and AEB and the Alt that came with it when I bought it (assumed the alt was from the AEB) and the Alt pulley only has 5 Ribs. So, if that is truly the case, then no go for that reason.
Shawn


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

thanks shawn and mikki.
Looks like I might have to return these pulleys after all.
Here is a last attempt picture of the 1.8t crank pulley I got from ECS. I think you're right Shawn, it looks like it'll be too close to the block.


----------



## TURBOD16V (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (goofydug)*

I sent my old aba pulley to bahn brenner and it only cost me $50 to have it modded.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_thanks shawn and mikki.
Looks like I might have to return these pulleys after all.
Here is a last attempt picture of the 1.8t crank pulley I got from ECS. I think you're right Shawn, it looks like it'll be too close to the block.









Maybe I'll buy that from you.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (d-bot)*

The 1.8T crank pulley needs about a 4mm spacer to be right.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The 1.8T crank pulley needs about a 4mm spacer to be right.

I measured ~6.5mm difference between an AWP and my correctly modified ABA -> http://www.wgcinc.com/sd/shawn...2.jpg


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
I know of others who bought/had the Eurosport (iirc or maybe it was another brand) pulley for the ABA and there was enough meat on the back to just shave it down w/o any need to worry about the centering hub, since that remained. Obviously with this and with the BBM and other custom made ones, you lose the Harmonic Dampener which I was not willing to give up.


How important is the harmonic balancer? I have the old-style BBM pulley and the guy that I bought it from said he ran it without the balancer and it was fine. Anyone know why BBM changed their design?
Speaking of which, I believe it takes a G60 harmonic balancer (according to the old product description which is no longer on their site) but I have no idea where I could find one of these if I wanted to run one. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (derekste)*

I am a big proponent of using a harmonic balancer. It will definitely cut down on engine bearing wear and such. You can search the archives, as this has been talked about it a lot in various forums.
With that said, there are a lot of people running lightweight under drive pulleys w/o one. Again, I prefer to run one.
Yes, the old BBM billet one accepts the G60 balancer as it is a separate piece. Post a WTB add in the Corrado classifieds and you will probably have 3 responses before the end of the day. BBM also sold the cheap modified ABA, which I thought was a piss poor way of doing it.
They appear to have a fancy new billet one. I am guessing that they pop the new design out with their CNC. They have changed quite a few of their products lately.
S


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*

This is my solution:
































It's an ABA pulley minus 6mm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Geoff Rood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_That would overdrive the accessories by probably 20% or more!

Thats not a problem considering the TDI comes equipped with the same 90A alternator.









_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_How important is the harmonic balancer?

*VERY*
I could pump out pulley's made from T6061 on 30 mins if I wanted but I dont.I sell an OEM pulley with a harmonic balancer for a reason.

_Quote, originally posted by *Geoff Rood* »_
It's an ABA pulley minus 6mm









Your pulley is worn Geoff.I have a good one here I can send you if you want.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice pulley Geoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Mr. OD, could you clarify how the TDI pulley will affect the system please?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats not a problem considering the TDI comes equipped with the same 90A alternator.

Umm, you're forgetting that a TDI never sees much more than 4000rpm, whereas a 16v is 7500rpm! That's gonna make a difference








For the record, the AEB pulley is not the same as an ABF pulley. It's the same offset, but is designed to run a 5 rib main belt, whereas the ABF runs 6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by polov8 at 11:36 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: abf crank pulley: bbm, ecs, eurosport? (goofydug)*

I'll let this go for $75 shipped. It is brand new never used. I've had it sitting in my closet for YEARS since making it.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: abf crank pulley: bbm, ecs, eurosport? (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_I'll let this go for $75 shipped. It is brand new never used. I've had it sitting in my closet for YEARS since making it.

Thanks for the offer, but I'm going to stick with pulleys that have harmonic balancers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: abf crank pulley: bbm, ecs, eurosport? (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_
Thanks for the offer, but I'm going to stick with pulleys that have harmonic balancers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

No need.. I ran UR pulleys on my 16v for many many years with no issues, driven hard. But to each his own.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: abf crank pulley: bbm, ecs, eurosport? (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Umm, you're forgetting that a TDI never sees much more than 4000rpm, whereas a 16v is 7500rpm! That's gonna make a difference









Come on Flandy.....It doesnt change the fact that I have been selling these setups for 2 years no problems.
pssst...regulators


----------

